# i looked and no luck, anybody help with wheel selection?



## Dnavirus (Dec 6, 2010)

so i have looked in the forums about the topic of 19inch s5 rims on a 02 a6 3.0 fwd, stock suspension, i wanted to purchase these for my new audi to step it up a little, my question is: would anybody recommend these for the a6 and by any chance does anybody have a picture with these on? and what wheel size would be appropriate? 

the expecifications of the wheel im trying to put on

* Size 19X8.5
*Offset +35
*Bolt Pattern 5x112
*Hub Bore 66.45


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Its going to be tight with that width and offset. You may need to mount smaller tires than those wheels come with on the S5 - probably 235 35 19 max, in order to clear the arches. I tried 245s on 8.5" rims with ET40 and they were very close but didn't touch.

Oh, and you will need spigot rings to reduce the centre bore to 57.1 :thumbup:

It will ride like **** with such a tiny tire but I'm sure you know that


----------



## Dnavirus (Dec 6, 2010)

*how about*

so would you recommend me to get the same model but 18 inch with a 45 offset? to be able to get bigger tires?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

8x18 ET45 will go straight on with 235 40 18 - thats what I run. For an 8.5" with ET45 it will be very close to touching the strut, but should just clear iirc. I had ET48 and needed a small spacer to clear the strut, but with a 10mm spacer it touched the arch. 18 / 19 doesn't really matter tbh - ET and tire width make the difference. 

The ride on 18s is 'acceptable'


----------



## Dnavirus (Dec 6, 2010)

*excellent help!*

thanks MikkiJayne, youre answering all the questions i been looking in all types of audi forums, one last question, now that you clear up my questions i have the option on going ET35 or ET45 both being 8 X 18, and which would be the ideal tire for each, thanks and sorry for all the trouble


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mine are as my post above - 8x18, ET45 with 235 40 18. I know for sure that fits :thumbup:

ET35 will probably fit but I can't say from personal experience, although I will be trying that size in a few weeks


----------



## audiudo (Sep 9, 2010)

Dnavirus said:


> the expecifications of the wheel im trying to put on
> 
> * Size 19X8.5
> *Offset +35
> ...


 This will fit with no problems. Just get 235/35/19 and 57.1 hub rings.


----------

